# Lego!



## admiralhonshu (Oct 13, 2005)

Let this be the first posting of the Lego Forum for this location! Yo!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Are you a hard-core lego fan or are the new kits okay?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Gee... and I just sold 30 lbs. of old Legos a few weeks ago.


----------



## admiralhonshu (Oct 13, 2005)

*The New Kits*



hankster said:


> Gee... and I just sold 30 lbs. of old Legos a few weeks ago.


Actually the new kits are kind of cool, even when done. Yeah it may be a kids thing but some are them are really cool. Like the new Star Destroyer, where you can open it up and see the command bridge, and Darth Vader and etc. 

There is rumored to be a new Ferrari that is comming out I think its the Ferrari Spider 360? Supposedly to have a licensed Ferrari electronic Engine?
You know that these two sets are not really for kids, when they have a price tag of $200+


----------



## meme (Oct 11, 2006)

wow. Legos. I love it. I used to play lego.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

lego rules...used to play with them but now they are all gone


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

and to imagine..


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I think the high end lego structures are like art.
Beautiful, imaginative and an amazing.


----------



## hunkojunk34540 (Nov 10, 2008)

i luv lego.


----------



## onthesetflickr (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes all my stuff is made from Lego bricks...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

onthesetflickr said:


> Yes all my stuff is made from Lego bricks...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


That is amazing work!!


----------



## onthesetflickr (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Capt Frank...


----------



## translego1 (Nov 24, 2010)

lego needs to make more retro sets.


----------

